# Not one.,, not two.,, but THREE THOUSAND  .,,



## Nunty

G'day mates and listen to this:

 Our very own Lord of the Punctuation

 Mister Dot Commers himself

 has lept over yet another milestone!

Thank you, *.,,* , for every single one of your intelligent, helpful and straight-from-the-shoulder posts.

 Keep them coming!
​


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Friend Dot Commas,

Thank you for 3,000 great posts.

Thank you for making me snort coffee out my nose.

Thank you for the many things you have taught me,

and thank you for being part of the forums.

*Thanks, mate!*

Chaska


----------



## loladamore

Jesus loves you, Robert! ​ 
I suspect that some forer@s consider that Jesus doesn't love all of your posts... but I do, and Nun-translator is here to back up us heathens, so it can't be bad, can it.

Keep it up, and I hope to coincide with you again before your 4000.

love (agape)
Lola


----------



## fenixpollo

Happy postiversary, Robert.

You are much appreciated here.


----------



## Hotmale

*G'day Robert,
**Congratulations  and thanks for your many insightful posts.*
*I always reread them 





*​


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Wow, Mr punto y comas did it again, I mean you are faster than the runroad. I guess you should buy a lot of acme products. 

Well my friend just for telling you, even we don't cross each other so often, when we do it, YOU'RE THE BEST!!!!!


Thanks for your kindness and for your wiseness.

A big hug and althought I'm jealous because I cannot arrive to your score I'll give you a big *gift*. Enjot it and not use it a lot o.k 


P,D.- Maybe you don't know waht are them. They are caballitos, (glasses for tequila)

So I give you the recipient, you have to get the drink ha ha


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Hey, Miguelito!  Can we fill those with Vodka? 

Congrats, Robert!  Your wit and your humour are something to enjoy...  Just like this little snack of mine.  Kind of heavy when mixed with my favorite drink but, give it a try! 

May we keep on enjoying your G'days and better posts.

S'ya later, Rob!  
​


----------



## emma42

Huge and bonza congratulations, Bruce, yer lager-swillin', Shakespeare-readin', baaaaarby-attendin' bucket of marvellousness!

Seriously, mate -
Good on yer!

Pommy Emma
(Stereotypes R Us)
​


----------



## la reine victoria

In honour of this
most auspicious
occasion -​ 
ARISE
SIR ROBERT, K.G.​ 
Pray accept this small,
personal token of
one's gratitude
for all your services.​ 
What a jolly lot we are!​ 
 WARM, ROYAL CONGRATULATIONS!  ​ 
You mean more to me than ......  
​ 
LRV​


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Here is a gift (*) to all the forer@ addicted to your posts.
Keep it up! 

 (*) open a thread into the Fr-En forum if you need a translation!


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Venezuelan_sweetie said:


> Hey, Miguelito! Can we fill those with Vodka?
> 
> Congrats, Robert! Your wit and your humour are something to enjoy... Just like this little snack of mine. Kind of heavy when mixed with my favorite drink but, give it a try! ​
> May we keep on enjoying your G'days and better posts.​
> S'ya later, Rob! ​


 

Our .., will have to decide what to put in these caballitos, anyhow I bet he will have a great fun, with tequila or vodka or whatever


----------



## heidita

Now Robert .,, on and about to catch me!  

All this vodka stuff, let's celebrate with good old beer!!!!! 

But don't end up like these two  fellows. 

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## .   1

I can honestly thank almost everybody who contributed here.
This is the weirdest place I have ever been involved with.
It is so strange to be speaking to a virtual room full of people tht I know only deductively and this is difficult on the web.  Every person here could be the equivalent of a 300 pound truck driver from Chicago.
This is the only place to chat here so I will take this opportunity.
I desperately wish to contribute here and envisage doing so for some time yet yet I never have the opportunity to directly say anything about what I am and why I am so weird and maybe now is not the best time.
Thank you all for wishing me well and I wish you all just as well.

.,,


----------



## geve

. said:


> Every person here could be the equivalent of a 300 pound truck driver from Chicago.


I'm not sure I have the right profile  , but I still want to congratulate one of the most puzzling member of this forum. You decide if it's a good thing. 

A comma for your eyes.


----------



## Flaminius

Hiya Robert the comma,

Your comments often saves me from intellectual coma.  Keep up with your journey!

Flam


----------



## ireney

If I wasn't late I wouldn't be me so a belated congrats τελεία κόμμα κόμμα


----------



## Amityville

Onya mate. 
(I'm late too - few kangaroos loose in the top paddock, you know  )


----------



## .   1

Now that I am marginally saner (probably temporarily but any step forward is better than no step at all)I can thank every contributor to this thread.
I am sure that I am not the only person in this conversation who has some issues with the psychological impact of this forum.
My wife banned me from contributing for about a year. It was getting to me too much in reality. There are some particularly unpleasant individuals contributing to the general forum in an insidious manner. I am not sure if this is done intentionally or if it is simply part of their character or even if they are aware that they are doing it.
It is obvious that some people are going to great lengths to try to conceal their real identity but this is hopeless but it is also enough to make that member seem weird.
I perform standup poetry and one particular performer was irritating my skin off and I was just about to confront him about the content of his poetry when I was told that the poems that he performed were written when he was ten to twelve years old and he was trying to perform them as a child. That was cool but he was not able to convey the childlike aspect of the presentation so his art was irretrievably lost to me.
It is this aspect that troubles me around here as much as anything else.
It is difficult for me to go to the Cultural Forum and respond to a person who pretends to be a twenty something woman from China when it is obvious from the writing that they are really a forty something American bloke or a priest or cleric pretending to be a knock about cobber just yarnin' with the mates. To claim simply to be from a different country is very confusing if only on a language level as BE and AE and AustE and NZE and other Es do have significant stylistic differences. The problem with members who have done this is that it is obvious that they have lied about this for a reason but also that they have such a cavalier approach to lying. Worst of all are the bloody political spin doctors floating concepts to poll the electorate and in the process leave acrimony in the forums.
Thank you one and all and I hope to be able to continue to confuse some of you for quite a while to come.
I don't know half of you half as well as I should like; and I like less than half of you half as well as you deserve.

.,,


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Thank you, Mr. Baggins!   

Now, seeing as how you're now one gross, where is that party you're throwing for us?


----------



## .   1

You're totally welcome beautiful big eyes.
I will hold the party in spirit under a spreading coolibah tree beside a billabong and I'll throw the equivalent of a jumbuck on the barbie and toast you one and all with my special home brewed Ginger and Lemon Beer.
Thank you all for your perseverance.

.,,


----------



## Kelly B

Great! I'll be there as soon as I can figure out how get my truck out there from Chicago. It's already full of those signs, and I'll be dropping them off by the pallet on my way 'round.
Congratulations and best wishes.

I'm delighted to confirm that I am, in fact, in the right thread.


----------



## french4beth

Better late than never - Period Comma Squared, I greatly enjoy your posts - and please, no drivel about being weird, if you are odd, than I don't want to be normal (not that anyone's ever accused me of _that_!)​ 
Please continue to contribute - as other foreros & forer@s have seen for themselves, I have a decided tendency to ramble on and on and on - I enjoy your sparsely worded, yet eloquently expressed posts.​ 
For your enjoyment - some local specialties:
1. Behind Door #1: a hamburger from the original US creator, Louis' Lunch ; 
2. Or perhaps a slice of apizza straight from the originators;
3. A local beer to quaff to quench your thirst or a frosty soda;
3. Don't forget dessert !​ 

Cheers, Robert! Here's to the next 3K!​ 

Best regards, 
Beth​


----------



## cuchuflete

You are an original thinker, so I suppose it's fitting that you have the first 3461 posts congrats note.


Thanks for the good you do by asking difficult questions, and seeing the world through your own eyes.


un abrazo,
cuchu


PS-sorry for coming so early to the 4000 post congrats celebration.


----------



## .   1

Kelly,
You're gunna have to put a lot of air in your tyres.  This joint's surrounded by the biggest, deepest moat in history.

Beth,
I love the story of the 'loose meat sandwich'.
The apizza looks brilliant.
I'll pass on the hops beer (I have a fondness for the ginger and lemon variety).
The soda looks just like the soft drink from the Cushion's Cordials factory that I lived across the road from when I was a little tyke.  I can still taste the Snowcap Champagne.
My cholesterol just skyrocketed simply from looking at the addictive deserts.  Jeeze I'da made a mess of them 30 years ago.

What's with the cheers?  Check out the droopy Zapata on the girl in the middle.  I didn't know that Mark Spitz was a cheerleader.

This is a little difficult.  I had to take a break because I keep getting dust or something in my eyes and it is hard to focus.

Cuchu,
You fill a hard role and you fill it well.  I am honoured to have met you.

Each person who has contributed to this thread has contributed to my wellbeing beyond my ability to acknowledge.  I think that I know intimate details about some people more completely than I do about many people that I am physically present with.  It is strange.  Some reveal by direct revelation and others reveal by what they suppress.  I don't think that there are too many suppressors in this thread so you reveal what you want me to know and that is more cleanly fascinating than the more revealing but often troubling suppressed.

There are a few people who think that they contribute to this place by advocating a contrary view just for the sake of an argument but fortunately for me this is not a practice of those who matter to me.

Thanks for listening to me.

Robert


----------



## 94kittycat

Congratulations, .,, (or Robert) !! 

You are always very helpful. I don't go into the English Only forums much (not as much as I do go in the English/French forums, anyways...) but I always see your posts everywhere!

Keep up the awesome work!


----------

